# 1000mg arginine :how much is too much daily?



## roddmann820 (Jan 9, 2004)

I started with the arginine 1000mg tabs but am not sure what amount is safe and beneficial.Can someone tell me?


----------



## darklight (Jan 9, 2004)

In people with elevated cholesterol levels, it is common to see a reduced ability of the endothelium to produce NO and, therefore, to dilate effectively. In addition, because NO production may be limited, blood cells such as monocytes and platelets are more likely to attach themselves to the inner vessel wall and lead to blockages. Arginine supplements (8-21 grams per day) have been shown to restore endothelial vasodilation in the coronary arteries of people with high cholesterol and reduce the ability of blood cells to adhere to the vessel walls. Improvements in coronary artery blood flow and reductions in myocardial ischemia and walking pain due to claudication have been noted with arginine supplements (9-14 g/day). 

   Arginine supplements have been used safely in patients with heart disease in doses up to more than 20 grams per day. 

   For those individuals at risk for coronary artery disease, including those who experience ischemia due to reduced blood flow and oxygen delivery, arginine supplements may be an effective strategy for improving circulation to the heart and other affected areas (such as vessels in the calves). 

   A daily arginine requirement has been calculated to be approximately 8 grams per day (based on calculations for a 70-kg person). Since the average American diet contains only about 5 grams of arginine per day, there would appear to be a deficit in intake versus requirements. Importantly, the primary dietary sources of arginine, like all amino acids, are meats and other high protein foods (nuts, eggs). 


Hope this helps


----------



## LAM (Jan 10, 2004)

3 grams in the am and another 3 at night is all you need...


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Jan 10, 2004)

2.5 grams 3x/day I had wonderful results in the beginning, 4 weeks into it, I don't appear as vascular. Then again, my bf% has been up and down lately.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jan 15, 2004)

*cut and pasted?*



> _*Originally posted by darklight *_
> In people with elevated cholesterol levels, it is common to see a reduced ability of the endothelium to produce NO and, therefore, to dilate effectively. In addition, because NO production may be limited, blood cells such as monocytes and platelets are more likely to attach themselves to the inner vessel wall and lead to blockages. Arginine supplements (8-21 grams per day) have been shown to restore endothelial vasodilation in the coronary arteries of people with high cholesterol and reduce the ability of blood cells to adhere to the vessel walls. Improvements in coronary artery blood flow and reductions in myocardial ischemia and walking pain due to claudication have been noted with arginine supplements (9-14 g/day).
> 
> Arginine supplements have been used safely in patients with heart disease in doses up to more than 20 grams per day.
> ...



did you take a speed reading course in English DarkLIght?  I don't konw how to insert a smiley thingy so just assume that i put one in there.  I think its


----------



## darklight (Jan 16, 2004)

yup! it's a cut and past!


----------



## vanity (Jan 16, 2004)

Arginine has been known to prolong and intensify sexual orgasm.

Eat more popcorn!


----------



## plouffe (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> 3 grams in the am and another 3 at night is all you need...




I heard you should take all your doses before 2-3 o'clock in the afternoon? And that you shouldn't use ephedrine and glutamine on the product  because it will deminish the effects...


----------



## Kentie1964 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does it matter if you take Arginine with food?


----------

